

Hackers break into police computer as sting backfires - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/security/hackers-break-into-police-computer-as-sting-backfires-20090818-eohc.html

======
cmm324
If this was a private organization, the system administrator would have been
fired on the spot...

